# Unterschied S7-300 und S7-1200



## Bilor (26 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier und interessiere mich sehr für die Automatisierung und will auch ab jetzt sehr viel damit arbeiten. Ich hatte in der Schule Mess und Regeltechnik und auch SPS Programmierung, allerding habe ich noch nicht soviel Praxis Erfahrung. Also erstmal will ich mir ein Starterpaket zulegen, da habe ich das S7-1200 bei Conrad gesehen um 589 €uro, hab aber bisher nur Erfahrung mit einer S7-300 aus der Schule, ist da viel Unterschied. Und dann will ich noch eine Übungsstation aufbauen, die eine Füllstandsmessung, Druck- und Durchflussmessung enthält. Wie bekomm ich jetzt dieses 4-20 mA Signal als Durchflusswert auf den Bildschirm bzw. Touch-Display. Ich danke euch schon mal jetzt für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Verpolt (26 Oktober 2010)

Bilor schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier und interessiere mich sehr für die Automatisierung und will auch ab jetzt sehr viel damit arbeiten. Ich hatte in der Schule Mess und Regeltechnik und auch SPS Programmierung, allerding habe ich noch nicht soviel Praxis Erfahrung. Also erstmal will ich mir ein Starterpaket zulegen, da habe ich das S7-1200 bei Conrad gesehen um 589 €uro, hab aber bisher nur Erfahrung mit einer S7-300 aus der Schule, ist da viel Unterschied.



alt S7-200  = neu S7-1200 kein AWL , schnell genug

S7-300 kann mehr, ist schneller.





> Und dann will ich noch eine Übungsstation aufbauen, die eine Füllstandsmessung, Druck- und Durchflussmessung enthält. Wie bekomm ich jetzt dieses 4-20 mA Signal als Durchflusswert auf den Bildschirm bzw. Touch-Display. Ich danke euch schon mal jetzt für jede Hilfe.



http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19311

LG


----------



## Bilor (26 Oktober 2010)

Heißt das, die S7-1200 hat kein AWL, wie kann ich dann Analogwerte verarbeiten? Und wenn die S7 300 besser ist als die S7 1200, wird sie auch sicher teurer sein oder?


----------



## Verpolt (26 Oktober 2010)

Bilor schrieb:


> Heißt das, die S7-1200 hat kein AWL



imho  NEIN



> , wie kann ich dann Analogwerte verarbeiten?



geht schon...

KOP (Kontaktplan)  / FUP (Funktionsplan



> Und wenn die S7 300 besser ist als die S7 1200, wird sie auch sicher teurer sein oder?



denke mal ja


----------



## Bilor (26 Oktober 2010)

So und jetzt mal die letzte Frage für den Anfang, kann ich die Visualisierung für das Display und die ganze programmierung über meinen normalen Laptop (Windows XP Service Pack 2) machen?


----------



## o.s.t. (26 Oktober 2010)

Wenn du die entsprechenden Tools hast, ja.

sind bei S7-200 oder S7-1200 oder S7-300/400 jeweils verschiedene Tools

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Oktober 2010)

Bilor schrieb:


> ... meinen normalen Laptop (Windows XP Service Pack 2) ...


Entschuldige bitte, dass ich bezweifle, dass Du einen "normalen" Laptop hast. Aber mein Zweifel liegt darin begründet, dass alle meine "normalen" Laptops inzwischen das SP3 von XP am Laufen haben


----------



## volker (28 Oktober 2010)

ich würde dir ehr zur 300er raten. das ist industrienäher.

das teuere s7 musst du nicht kaufen mit der liteversion(kostenlos) kann man schon gut die 300er proggen

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1533


----------



## Tetrade (28 Oktober 2010)

Also um noch mal auf die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Systemen zu kommen ....

- Die S7-1200er Rheie wird mit dem TIA-Portal editiert, hatte ich auf VMWare probleme und mußte dann doch local installieren. Braucht sehr viel Power und ist mal wieder gewöhnungsbedürftig
- Die S7-1200 geht bei jeder Programmübertragung in die Ramme (ich meine in Stop). Das ist meiner Meinung nach der größet Nachteil. Wie soll ich meinem Kunden erklären das er seine Anlage runterfahren soll, weil ich einen Timer einbauen will?
- Für die S7-1200 gibt es noch keinen Simulator (Siemens sagt dazu, das es bei der S7-200 ja auch keinen gab). Die Panels lassen sich dafür allerdings mit angeschlossener Hardware simulieren.

Also mir gefällt die ganze Geschichte noch nicht so richtig


----------



## Geminon (28 Oktober 2010)

Die S7-300 ist doch schon etwas teuer.
Wenn du die privat kaufen möchtest dann wäre die VIPA 100 oder 200 eine günstigere Alternative.


----------



## Tetrade (28 Oktober 2010)

OK für private Zwecke oder um eine Anlage kaufmännisch in die richtige richtung zu lenken ist die 1200 unschlagbar. Jedenfalls wenn Siemens draufstehen soll. Ich habe privat auch S7-200er Steuerungen am laufen. Die kann auch auch jederzeit stoppen, da bin ich selber Kunde.


----------



## tnt369 (28 Oktober 2010)

Also zum Üben kann ich die Berthel EcoCon50 empfehlen.
Ist in sehr weiten Bereichen zur S7-300 kompatibel und hat die
wichtigste Peripherie schon "on Board" (16 DI, 16DO, 4AI, 2AO, Ethernet-CP, Seriell, CAN ...).


----------



## corrado (28 Oktober 2010)

Ich wills einfach nicht glauben: Stop wegen Programmänderung. Da wird mir Wago mit Codesys immer sympathischer.

Gruss Corrado


----------

